# blood pressure- Who takes theirs? what is it?



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I am 38, 140 over 80, (rounded up) on Test and nothing else (125mg/7 days) , I bought a blood pressure monitor and record the findings on a daily basis, when I begun this I was 150 over 90, which was too high, even my current levels are on the high side, I used celery seed for 6 weeks and have found this has literally taken 10 off each higher and lower reading.

Anyone else monitor their pressure closely, and anyone find a decent product/food/anything that reduced their blood pressure?

thanks in advance.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Was on BP meds for about 10 years, then got sick and lost a sh1t load of weight, no longer take the meds. D'bol recently raised it to rediculous ly high levels but it reduced a few days after stopping. I monitor it every few days but don't take anything for it. My BP is similar to yours now, but for me it's not too bad, it's on the high end of normal. The pic is what D'bol did to my BP, I'm currently on 500mgs of test per week.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and yes Dbol can do that quite easily, why are you on 500mg and are you on anything else, thanks.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Bulking a bit, was also using Deca and D'bol - old school  But dropped both the deca and D'bol when I had the high BP and decided to finish on test only.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

make sure you take a few readings then average it out. Generally my first reading can be a fair bit higher than the second and third reading.

last time I checked my first reading was 150+ / 70 something, went down to around 130 by the third reading. Thats on test and oxys.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been blasting and cruising for slightly over 1 year now from total scratch, and I have never gone above 400mg PW Test, sitting at 17.5 stone and yes a lot of water but a lot of muscle mass too, dbol I love but I get a weird side effect from it, actually not when on it but when I stop it., I get awfully red flushed looking, I am not sure if this is high e2 or some other chemical imbalance but it is so bad I have stopped dbol.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ILLBehaviour said:


> make sure you take a few readings then average it out. Generally my first reading can be a fair bit higher than the second and third reading.
> 
> last time I checked my first reading was 150+ / 70 something, went down to around 130 by the third reading. Thats on test and oxys.


 agreed, (I cant like this as run out of likes)


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

karbonk said:


> I have been blasting and cruising for slightly over 1 year now from total scratch, and I have never gone above 400mg PW Test, sitting at 17.5 stone and yes a lot of water but a lot of muscle mass too, dbol I love but I get a weird side effect from it, actually not when on it but when I stop it., I get awfully red flushed looking, I am not sure if this is high e2 or some other chemical imbalance but it is so bad I have stopped dbol.


 I'm pretty certain facial flushing can be caused by high haemocrit,rbc.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mine is usually 105-110 over 65-70, at age 39. But I 'cheat' by being natty.

Lots of foods can help lower blood pressure. Off the top of my head: beetroot, flax seeds and cocoa.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I'm pretty certain facial flushing can be caused by high haemocrit,rbc.


 Yes that's very true but why would it flash up on withdrawl from Dbol?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Mine is usually 105-110 over 65-70, at age 39. But I 'cheat' by being natty.
> 
> Lots of foods can help lower blood pressure. Off the top of my head: beetroot, flax seeds and cocoa.


 You cheating natty you


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm a bloodpressure expert fam.

Been on bloodpressure meds 2 years now, over 24 hours my readings on 250mg test are on avg 117/54


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

naturalguy said:


> I'm a bloodpressure expert fam.
> 
> Been on bloodpressure meds 2 years now, over 24 hours my readings on 250mg test are on avg 117/54


 what meds?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

karbonk said:


> what meds?


 Amlodipine 10mg and losartan potassium 25mg


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

naturalguy said:


> Amlodipine 10mg and losartan potassium 25mg


 Thanks for that, (no likes left)


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Yes that's very true but why would it flash up on withdrawl from Dbol?


 no idea.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Mine never really rises above the standard 120/80 range even in a heavy blast.

It's normally around the 115/67 region give or take.

I take a daily Cialis tab, baby aspirin, citrulline, do daily cardio and try to eat as clean as possible. Makes a big difference.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Never heard of Cialis, interesting, thanks for the input.

when you say baby aspirin do you mean 50mg or something?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

I got 90/60 two years ago when the doc did a general health check ( 49 now .)

natty then. Natty 2.0 now (sarms) . getting a bp monitor next pay day so am curious to see how it differs now. Im reading sarms aren't as harmless as i thought so thinking about low dose test instead.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Was reading about nattokinase... Sounded effective then i read this lol

http://www.cureality.com/blog/post/2007/04/28/the-nattokinase-scam.html


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/heart-health/viagra-performs-not-only-bed-heart-n228256

Prevents lvh ?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

This one any good ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00KJ8FB1Q/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_2_6?colid=GR5J5YP5AIJ3&coliid=I1MBQBGGAI6CVN


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

The Omron ones are decent and there is a list of validated bp monitors from the British Hypertension Society at http://bhsoc.org//index.php?cID=246


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Was on BP meds for about 10 years, then got sick and lost a sh1t load of weight, no longer take the meds. D'bol recently raised it to rediculous ly high levels but it reduced a few days after stopping. I monitor it every few days but don't take anything for it. My BP is similar to yours now, but for me it's not too bad, it's on the high end of normal. The pic is what D'bol did to my BP, I'm currently on 500mgs of test per week.
> 
> View attachment 138356


 Should see what 200mg of anadrol does. lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

gazzamongo said:


> I got 90/60 two years ago when the doc did a general health check ( 49 now .)
> 
> natty then. Natty 2.0 now (sarms) . getting a bp monitor next pay day so am curious to see how it differs now. Im reading sarms aren't as harmless as i thought so thinking about low dose test instead.


 That's quite low, off cycle mine averages around 119/69, this is in perfect range (just). Did the doc mention that this was low to you?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> That's quite low, off cycle mine averages around 119/69, this is in perfect range (just). Did the doc mention that this was low to you?


 Yeah. They said they'd like to have had my overal results themselves ( lipids good too )

Think i was eating home made natto around that time ( bet bp is higher now )


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FWIW 90/60 is pretty much at the bottom end of what is considered OK I think. Assuming it was causing no issues I'd take this over 120/70 I think.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> Should see what 200mg of anadrol does. lol


 I can't do anadrol as my head pounds with any exercise! Superdrol is cool though!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Having issues with the wrap around sleeve thing, my arms are literally getting too big for the Velcro, can it be done on the forearm?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Having issues with the wrap around sleeve thing, my arms are literally getting too big for the Velcro, can it be done on the forearm?


 Youll have to get a large cuff mate. Like the ones down the hospital, they come in different sizes.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

TinTin10 said:


> Youll have to get a large cuff mate. Like the ones down the hospital, they come in different sizes.


 ok cheers, my arms are actually not that big but the sleeve is small.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superdrol said:


> I can't do anadrol as my head pounds with any exercise! Superdrol is cool though!


 I'm the opposite mate. lol


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Dunno if this is old news but less heart wall thickening, more brown fat and awkward boners to keep gym bores from talking to you between sets has gotta be good right ?

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/heart-health/viagra-performs-not-only-bed-heart-n228256


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Having issues with the wrap around sleeve thing, my arms are literally getting too big for the Velcro, can it be done on the forearm?


 Can't be done around the forearm but it can be done around the d1ck, try it and report back.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Should see what 200mg of anadrol does. lol


 Tempting. ......but maybe I'll pass


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Tempting. ......but maybe I'll pass


 LOL

It literally makes you feel like a god even if your heart is about to explode. HA


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

My blood pressure regularly tests at around 140/70. I test at least once a week. However, it has been as high as 155/90. I bought some propranolol over the counter from Spain and they brought my blood pressure down pretty good.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been having issues with my BP since last April. Back then I started on 600mg of test which isn't a lot and BP shot up to 160/105. So after advice from here I dropped down to 150mg a week. BP was still high but not as bad so it seemed I just had high BP.

At first I tried all the natural meds. Beets, Hawthorne, garlic etc nothing worked. So I went to the docs and was put on 5mg amlodipine. That didn't work and the sides was horrible.

I had a 24hr BP monitor fitted and a ecg, the average BP reading was 146/92. Then I was put on 2.5mg of ramipril. This keeps my BP at 135/90. My ecg came back abnormal due to high BP.

Which for me is still high but the dr won't up my meds.

Next week I will be taking a full weeks reading and going back.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Will2309 said:


> I have been having issues with my BP since last April. Back then I started on 600mg of test which isn't a lot and BP shot up to 160/105. So after advice from here I dropped down to 150mg a week. BP was still high but not as bad so it seemed I just had high BP.
> 
> At first I tried all the natural meds. Beets, Hawthorne, garlic etc nothing worked. So I went to the docs and was put on 5mg amlodipine. That didn't work and the sides was horrible.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that but least its lower now. You tried celery seed extract?


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

karbonk said:


> Sorry to hear that but least its lower now. You tried celery seed extract?


 Yes mate, tired them all. Apparently that kind of thing might help lower BP for some but not all. I guess I have high BP weather on aas or not.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Will2309 said:


> Yes mate, tired them all. Apparently that kind of thing might help lower BP for some but not all. I guess I have high BP weather on aas or not.


 Tried a few things and this Celery seed lowered mine 10 on both upper and lower, I do eat beetroots daily too, I also have some propranolol if need be, (prescribed) but I only take half a tablet in the morning. (20mg) .


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

From what I have learner is pulse pressure is important as well. The 2 numbers should be 30-40 points apart.

Think it was @naturalguy who told me.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

karbonk said:


> Tried a few things and this Celery seed lowered mine 10 on both upper and lower, I do eat beetroots daily too, I also have some propranolol if need be, (prescribed) but I only take half a tablet in the morning. (20mg) .


 I wanted to get to a good reading so I can start a cycle again in a few months but at the high end only on 150mg I am sure it will shoot out again.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Will2309 said:


> I wanted to get to a good reading so I can start a cycle again in a few months but at the high end only on 150mg I am sure it will shoot out again.


 Yes I think it might and that's a shame mate, but just do whats in your best health interests mate.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Will2309 said:


> From what I have learner is pulse pressure is important as well. The 2 numbers should be 30-40 points apart.
> 
> Think it was @naturalguy who told me.


 yep!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

UK2USA said:


> Was on BP meds for about 10 years, then got sick and lost a sh1t load of weight, no longer take the meds. D'bol recently raised it to rediculous ly high levels but it reduced a few days after stopping. I monitor it every few days but don't take anything for it. My BP is similar to yours now, but for me it's not too bad, it's on the high end of normal. The pic is what D'bol did to my BP, I'm currently on 500mgs of test per week.
> 
> 4


 I had similar numbers on most stronger compounds. Tren and anadrol took it over 200. I decided to stick to test and eq (if even that) only now. Then it stays at OP's range. I've tried 2 types of blood pressure meds and they didn't work at all.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

iamyou said:


> I had similar numbers on most stronger compounds. Tren and anadrol took it over 200. I decided to stick to test and eq (if even that) only now. Then it stays at OP's range. I've tried 2 types of blood pressure meds and they didn't work at all.


 It sucks don't it? I would love to try a greater variety of compounds but have decided to run test only for a while.....at least till cutting time in 6 more weeks then it's experimentation time


----------

